# Doctor added extra meds for anxiety



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Sue V. and everyone suffering from anxiety and ibs.Not sure if you can get personal e-mails or not yet.Just a update on my situation, I saw a new doctor at the mental health place on thurdsay and she has added in some Buspar tablets 5mg to be taken 3 times a day along with the 45mg Mirtazapine, a bit of extra help for the anxiety, which is still very up and down. was taking 2mg diazapam as when needed, but she didnt like that idea as they can be addictive and the buspar isnt. I am still on the waiting list for CBT face to face,its taking ages, done the cbt on the computor and worked my way through a workbook on my own. Ibs -D is still up and down wish that would settle. I have had a busy couple of weeks helping my son move and decorating his flat, and then decorating our house, so the anxiety has been managable, until yesterday, it wasnt very good.Hope everyone is coping ok.Keep in touch


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

CherryPie I hope these med changes help you out even more in time. Also... I hope that wait list for 'in person' CBT moves fast for ya!And I bet you are pleased with all of the decorating you were able to accomplish recently... despite the IBS!Good for you!BQ


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes keeping busy with the decorating helped me be not so anxious and having other people around helped also. I can up the Buspar to 10mg three times a day after 2 weeks if i need to. It doesnt feel like over the months i have acheived much, but when i look back to february when i became ill, i have acheived quite a bit, it just doesnt seem like it, as im still suffering with the anxiety and depression. its taking so long to get better. I just wish i could get the IBS-D more sorted now.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It sometimes is hard to see the progress when you know you are still having some symptoms. Keep up the good work and every step towards getting well is an accomplishment.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Its just so slow in getting there. Surley i should be better by now, i know having bad ibs-d hasnt helped with the anxiety,(vicious circle). I feel that i will always be like this, and i dont want to feel like that.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Anxiety and depression generally take a long time to get well from. I think you are being way too hard on yourself thinking you should be all better on some really short time scale that no one ever achieves.It isn't a take pills for a month and see a therapist a couple of times and you are perfect from them on kind of thing. Sometimes part of the disease is the inability to see progress and the worry you will be that way forever. You may need to rely on your therapists to help you see the progress until you are well enough to really believe it. Those negative thoughts are part of how the disease keeps a hold of you. It is natural to have some of those worries, but don't let them impede you from moving forward.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks KathleenThe trouble is i only see the mental health doctor and nurse once a month, as i am still on the waiting list for face to face cbt. It would be better for me if i could see someone weekly and be able to talk over how i was feeling, but i cant do that, well i could if i could afford to pay privately for a councellor, but cant. I feel so alone at times, as though no one understand how I feel. I know i am not the only one in this situation, it just feels like it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I understand being frustrated but I thought even the monthly visits were saying they see some progress. I know you want to be all better today, but a lot of these things take awhile to get over and getting upset you haven't just snapped yourself out of it can't be all that helpful for healing. Unfortunately learning to be patient with ourselves often isn't an easy lesson for any of us. Keep working on what you can. Fortunately you have more treatment coming your way soon and that has to be something to look forward to. This isn't just a problem for mental illnesses. Everyone I know that have some joint repaired or replaced is ready to be done with the healing a couple weeks after the surgery even when everyone else takes 6 months to a year to be back to normal.Have you tried an online self help board just for anxiety? There are a few of those around and they may have some additional ideas of what may help you heal.


----------

